# madame une telle / Unetelle / Machin



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Est-ce que 'Madame une telle/ Monsieur un tel/ le docteur un tel/...‘ veulent dire:  une dame machine, un monsieur machin, un docteur machin,...?
Ou bien y a-t-il une différence de sens entre les deux structures ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Nanon

Coucou Gemmenita,

Oui, c'est la même chose de dire _monsieur un tel _(parfois écrit Untel, en un seul mot avec une majuscule) / _madame une telle_ (ou _Unetelle _: seul cas, je crois, où un nom de famille français varie en genre) et _monsieur ou madame Machin _(ici, le nom de famille est invariable : pas de _*madame Machine_), _Truc, Chose, Bidule, Trucmuche...
_
J'ai eu un prof qui s'appelait monsieur Truc. C'était son vrai nom. Le pauvre


----------



## Bezoard

Gemmenita said:


> Est-ce que 'Madame une telle/ Monsieur un tel/ le docteur un tel/...‘ veulent dire:  une dame machine, un monsieur machin, un docteur machin,...?
> Ou bien y a-t-il une différence de sens entre les deux structures ?


Pas sûr de bien comprendre votre question, mais 
_Madame Unetelle _= _Madame Machin_ et non _une  madame Machin (= une madame Unetelle)_


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup _Nanon _(coucou !)  et _Bezoard ._



Bezoard said:


> _Madame Unetelle _= _Madame Machin *(1)*_ et non _une madame Machin* (2)* (= une madame Unetelle)_



*1)* 'Madame Unetelle = Madame Mach*in'* et pourquoi pas 'Madame Mach*ine* (puisque Madame est féminin) ?

*2)*  D'accord, mais au premier post j'ai écrit : Madame une telle= une *dame* Machin*e*. Est-ce que avec le mot 'dame' ça serait correct ?


Et puis, est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider à utiliser correctement ces deux structures ? Par exemple, les phrases ci-dessous sont-elles correctes :


-Hier, je suis passé dans votre bureau et *madame Unetelle/ une dame machine/ Unetelle* m'a dit que le dossier serait prêt pour aujourd'hui.
-L'autre jour, j'ai vu *Monsieur Untel/ un homme machin/ un machin/ Untel *qui était bizarrement vêtu. On dirait un Halloween.
- Un directeur qui ne peut pas répondre au téléphone : "Je n'ai pas le temps à passer *avec madame Unetelle, monsieur Untel/ Unetelle, Untel*. Dis-lui que je suis en réunion."

Et puis, pour d'autres noms comme 'le docteur' que j'ai trouvé dans Larousse : 'Un tel, une telle, remplace avec une valeur vague un nom propre (parfois avec majuscule) : Le docteur un tel.'

Lequel est correct :

- Hier, *le docteur Untel/ un docteur machin* a dit à la télé qu'il faut boire 8 verres d'eau par jour.
- Elle est allée *chez le docteur Untel/ un docteur machin* dont elle ne se souvenait pas le nom et ce docteur-là lui a dit qu'elle devait boire 8 verres d'eau par jour.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Philippides

*1)* 'Madame Unetelle = Madame Mach*in'* et pourquoi pas 'Madame Mach*ine* (puisque Madame est féminin) ?
Parce que les noms de famille ne varient pas en genre.

*2)*  D'accord, mais au premier post j'ai écrit : Madame une telle= une *dame* Machin*e*. Est-ce que avec le mot 'dame' ça serait correct ?
Non, on n'utilise jamais dame avec le nom de famille (ou l eprénom). Cela se faisait au Moyen-Âge.

Et puis, est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider à utiliser correctement ces deux structures ? Par exemple, les phrases ci-dessous sont-elles correctes :


-Hier, je suis passé dans votre bureau et *madame Unetelle/ une dame machine/ Unetelle* m'a dit que le dossier serait prêt pour aujourd'hui.
-L'autre jour, j'ai vu *Monsieur Untel/ un homme machin/ un machin/ Untel *qui était bizarrement vêtu. On dirait un Halloween.
- Un directeur qui ne peut pas répondre au téléphone : "Je n'ai pas le temps à passer *avec madame Unetelle, monsieur Untel/ Unetelle, Untel*. Dis-lui que je suis en réunion."

A noter que ne pas utiliser Madame ou Monsieur avant le nom de famille est plus familier (assez fréquent en parlant d'un homme, plus rare en parlant d'une femme)

Et puis, pour d'autres noms comme 'le docteur' que j'ai trouvé dans Larousse : 'Un tel, une telle, remplace avec une valeur vague un nom propre (parfois avec majuscule) : Le docteur un tel.'

Lequel est correct :

- Hier, *le docteur Untel/ un docteur machin* a dit à la télé qu'il faut boire 8 verres d'eau par jour.
- Elle est allée *chez le docteur Untel/ un docteur machin* dont elle ne se souvenait pas le nom et ce docteur-là lui a dit qu'elle devait boire 8 verres d'eau par jour.
Un docteur machin ou un monsieur Machin/Untel n'est pas correct car "un" est un article inderterminé alors que justment Machin (le nom de famille) détermine de qui il s'agit.


----------



## Bezoard

Une fois de plus, je ne suis pas bien sûr de comprendre ce que vous demandez, Gemmenita.
Tout d'abord, je dirais qu'on n'utilise au fond très peu ces formules Untel/machin/bidule en dehors de quelques exemples qu'on forme exprès quand on ne veut pas citer de nom précis.



> - Hier, *le docteur Untel/ un docteur machin* a dit à la télé qu'il faut boire 8 verres d'eau par jour.



De deux choses l'une : ou bien vous connaissez son nom et vous le donnez : _Hier le docteur Apfelbaum a dit à la télé_… ou bien vous ignorez le nom et vous dites : _Hier, un docteur a dit à la télé…  Untel_ ou _machin _n'apportent strictement rien.
Vous pouvez, assez exceptionnellement, utiliser _le docteur Tartempion/Trucmuche/Machinchose_ ou _un certain docteur Tartempion/Trucmuche/Machinchose _pour marquer que vous ne vous rappelez pas le nom. C'est très familier. Mais on n'utilise pas  _docteur Untel_ dans ces circonstances.


----------



## Nanon

De toute façon, Machin, Untel, Tartempion, Trucmuche, Bidule ou Machinchose _sont_ familiers . Dire « le docteur Untel » _n'est pas _une marque de respect envers ce docteur. C'est signe qu'on ignore son nom ou qu'on n'a pas envie de le dire.

Sur  _*madame Machine_ : le français ne fait pas partie des langues dans lesquelles les noms de famille ont une forme pour le féminin. En français, les noms de famille sont invariables en genre et en nombre. Madame Machine est donc incorrect sauf si Machine est effectivement le nom de famille : cela implique la possibilité de l'existence d'un Monsieur Machine.

Sur _*dame Machine_ : effectivement, la tournure _dame + nom _est archaïque. On l'utilisait encore dans des décisions de justice (on sait que la langue du droit admet beaucoup d'archaïsmes) vers le milieu du XXe siècle. Un arrêt célèbre, datant de 1944 et consacrant le principe général des droits de la défense, est connu sous le nom de Dame veuve Trompier-Gravier. Cela fait très vieillot... mais les usages ont changé ! Aujourd'hui, d'une part, les décisions de justice sont anonymisées avant d'être publiées et, d'autre part, on n'utiliserait jamais Untel ou Unetelle dans une circonstance aussi solennelle ... On écrit M. / Mme + prénom + X... ou Y...


----------



## Bezoard

> Dire « le docteur Untel » _n'est pas _une marque de respect envers ce docteur. C'est signe qu'on ignore son nom ou qu'on n'a pas envie de le dire.


Je crois qu'il y a une grosse différence entre "Untel" et "Machin, Tartempion, Trucmuche, Bidule ou Machinchose". "Untel" peut s'utiliser, de manière parfaitement polie, mais pas du tout dans les dialogues qu'imagine Gemmenita.



> Sur _*madame Machine_ : le français ne fait pas partie des langues dans lesquelles les noms de famille ont une forme pour le féminin. En français, les noms de famille sont invariables en genre et en nombre. Madame Machine est donc incorrect sauf si Machine est effectivement le nom de famille : cela implique la possibilité de l'existence d'un Monsieur Machine.


Néanmoins, _Machin_ se met bien au féminin _Machine_ quand on l'emploie seul (ce qui est familier) pour désigner une femme :_ Machine m'a dit que..._


----------



## Nanon

Bezoard said:


> _Machin_ se met bien au féminin _Machine_ quand on l'emploie seul (ce qui est familier) pour désigner une femme :_ Machine m'a dit que..._


Oui, mais sans _madame_ ou _mademoiselle_. Il y a d'autres noms de famille fictifs qui se féminisent dans la langue familière : _Badinguet_ qui donne _Badinguette_. Mais avec un nom de famille réel, c'est plus que familier. Imaginez l'effet produit par le couple _Macron / Macronne_ .


----------



## Bezoard

Pipelet, Pipelette !


----------



## Nanon

Je ne dis pas _Pipelet_, même s'il paraît que ça s'utilise. Je dis, en revanche, que ce type est _une vraie pipelette, _et ce n'est pas un nom de famille. Sur ce, je sors .


----------



## Bezoard

C'est un nom de famille dans _les Mystères de Paris !_
Mais ce n'en est plus un dans l'acception "pipelette" pour personne bavarde.


----------



## Nanon

Bien sûr que _le Pipelet_ et _la Pipelette_ désignent un couple de concierges dans les _Mystères de Paris_ et qu'ils sont (surtout elle) à l'origine du nom commun pipelette (le féminin est, de loin, le plus fréquent). Cette féminisation du nom de famille a vieilli, elle appartient à un registre populaire et (pour en revenir au point de départ), Gemmenita aura du mal à l'utiliser !


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci à tous, ça s'éclaircit petit à petit pour moi.

Mais avant tout, je dois avouer que j'ai commis deux grandes erreurs, primo, en ne pas faisant attention à la majuscule de '*M*achin' dans 'Madame *M*achin' de _Bezoard_ qui, donc, est un nom de famille et alors *invariable, *ce qui fait que ma première question est foutue et puis, segundo, en écrivant 'Machine' avec majuscule dans 'une dame machine' qui est considéré un nom de famille !



Philippides said:


> - Hier, *le docteur Untel/ un docteur machin* a dit à la télé qu'il faut boire 8 verres d'eau par jour.
> - Elle est allée *chez le docteur Untel/ un docteur machin* dont elle ne se souvenait pas le nom et ce docteur-là lui a dit qu'elle devait boire 8 verres d'eau par jour.
> Un docteur machin ou un monsieur Machin/Untel n'est pas correct car "un" est un article inderterminé alors que justment Machin (le nom de famille) détermine de qui il s'agit.


Est-ce qu'en utilisant 'machin' pour _les personnes_ on n'utilise par d'article indéfini 'un/une' ? Car dans l'exemple du Petit Robert pour 'bidule', on a utilisé  l'article indéfini 'des' :



> bidule [bidyl] nom masculin
> Objet, personne quelconque, dont on ignore ou dont on a oublié le nom. ➙ machin, 1. truc. « J'ai lu des choses, *des machins*, des trucs, des bidules, des livres, quoi ! » (Prévert). Tu n'as pas vu bidule ?


*****​


Bezoard said:


> Une fois de plus, je ne suis pas bien sûr de comprendre ce que vous demandez, Gemmenita.


Bonne remarque ! Je voudrais savoir -ou plutôt mon problème est - la différence entre Untel/Unetelle et machin/machine aussi bien sur le plan sémantique que sur le plan grammatical.


Bezoard said:


> Mais on n'utilise pas _docteur Untel_ dans ces circonstances.





Nanon said:


> Dire « le docteur Untel » _n'est pas _une marque de respect envers ce docteur. C'est signe qu'on ignore son nom ou qu'on n'a pas envie de le dire.





Bezoard said:


> "Untel" peut s'utiliser, de manière parfaitement polie, mais pas du tout dans les dialogues qu'imagine Gemmenita.


Alors, dans quelle circonstance on utilise 'Le docteur Untel' (l'exemple de Larousse)? Pourriez-vous donner, s'il vous plaît, un exemple dans un dialogue qui sera très utile pour moi ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Bezoard

En très gros, "Untel" s'emploie surtout quand on donne des exemples avec un nom imaginaire sans importance, mais il s'emploie assez peu dans une conversation réelle,  pour laquelle, si l'on ne se rappelle pas un nom ou si on ne veut pas le citer, on utilisera plutôt les autres substituts vus plus haut.
Autrement dit :
_Voici un modèle de plaque à mettre sur la porte : 《 le docteur Untel reçoit tous les matins sur rendez-vous.》_
Mais
_Ma soeur a été voir son docteur Machinchose, tu sais, celui qui guérit par imposition des mains._
Dans le premier cas, aucune familiarité,  des indications officielles, on parle simplement d'un hypothétique docteur, qu'on aurait pu d'ailleurs aussi bien appeler "le docteur X..." Dans le second cas, c'est du discours familier et Machinchose remplace le nom, oublié ou sans importance, d'un vrai docteur .


----------



## Nanon

Gemmenita said:


> Est-ce qu'en utilisant 'machin' pour _les personnes_ on n'utilise par d'article indéfini 'un/une' ? Car dans l'exemple du Petit Robert pour 'bidule', on a utilisé  l'article indéfini 'des' :
> 
> bidule [bidyl] nom masculin
> Objet, personne quelconque, dont on ignore ou dont on a oublié le nom. ➙ machin, 1. truc. « J'ai lu des choses, *des machins*, des trucs, des bidules, des livres, quoi ! » (Prévert). Tu n'as pas vu bidule ?



Pour les noms de personnes, on n'utilise pas d'article en français. Ni défini ni indéfini. 
Sauf dans certains cas où on veut définir des personnes, par exemple _le Pierre de Jean et Marie_ (il peut s'agir l'enfant de Jean et Marie, prénommé Pierre, et que l'on veut différencier d'un autre Pierre). Ou également _la Nanon de Balzac_ (je n'ai rien à voir avec ce personnage ).
Ou bien alors, dans un registre populaire (souvent rural et daté), on peut rencontrer _le Pierre, le Paul, la Marie, la Gertrude_.

Donc, pour les personnes, Bidule ou Machin s'utilisent sans article, tout comme Untel.

Et dans l'exemple _« Tu n'as pas vu Bidule ? »_, je mettrais une majuscule.


----------



## Bezoard

On utilise aussi  l'article pluriel pour un couple.
_Il faudra penser à inviter les Bidule pour Noël._


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment _Bezoard_ et _Nanon_. Je suis tout à fait dépannée sur _Untel/ Untelle_.

Mais avec 'machiiin' !



Nanon said:


> Pour les noms de personnes, on n'utilise pas d'article en français. Ni défini ni indéfini.


Ah, oui, donc, on ne peut pas dire :
ll y a _un machin_ qui traîne chaque soir sous ma fenêtre. Je dois appeler la Police.

Ça se dit pas comme ça? Avec 'un' et 'm' en majuscule ? Est-ce que _machin_ et _bidule_ et les autres mots de la même catégorie, en remplaçant une personne s'écrivent toujours en majuscule ?



Nanon said:


> « Tu n'as pas vu Bidule ? »


Justement, que veut dire _exactement_ cette question ? Ou peut-être cette question : 'Tu n'as pas vu Machin' ? Surtout avec 'B' ou 'M' en majuscule ?

Le contexte que je devine pour ta phrase c'est ceci :
- Vous êtes trois collègues qui travaillez ensemble dans un bureau. Le troisième (Pierre) n'est pas là et vous le cherchez.
Vous demandez à votre deuxième collègue : Tu n'as pas vu Bidule/ Machin ? (Mais en même temps vous savez que 'Bidule' ou 'Machin' est 'Pierre' )

C'est comme ça ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Bezoard

1) ll y a _un Machin_ qui traîne chaque soir sous ma fenêtre. Je dois appeler la police
Pas d'article et la majuscule me paraît préférable mais au fond, ce sont des choses qu'on dit, moins des choses qu'on écrit. 

2) Vous avez parfaitement compris .


----------



## Nanon

Gemmenita said:


> ll y a _un machin_ qui traîne chaque soir sous ma fenêtre. Je dois appeler la Police.


En utilisant l'article, pour désigner un peu familièrement une personne qu'on ne connaît pas, on ne dirait pas _machin _mais _type :_

Il y a _un type _qui traîne chaque soir sous ma fenêtre. Je dois appeler la police.
*Il y a _Type _qui traîne...  n'est pas possible, à moins qu'on trouve quelqu'un qui s'appelle vraiment monsieur ou madame Type (c'est improbable mais on ne sait jamais !)
Voici les utilisations possibles de _machin _dans cette phrase :

ll y a _un machin_ qui traîne chaque soir sous ma fenêtre ---> ce _machin _est une chose, pas une personne.
ll y a _Machin_ qui traîne chaque soir sous ma fenêtre ---> quelqu'un dont je n'ai pas envie de dire le nom (ou dont je ne sais pas le nom)
ll y a _Machine_ qui traîne chaque soir sous ma fenêtre ---> ici, sans article, on pourrait mettre _Machine _au féminin car c'est familier ! Il s'agit d'une femme dont je n'ai pas envie de dire le nom (ou dont je ne sais pas le nom)
Il y a _une machine_ qui traîne chaque soir sous ma fenêtre ---> il s'agit d'un appareil ou d'un engin
Et celles de _bidule _:

ll y a _un bidule_ qui traîne chaque soir sous ma fenêtre ---> ce _bidule _est une chose, pas une personne. À noter que le _bidule _est aussi le voyant lumineux placé sur les toits des taxis.
ll y a _Bidule _qui traîne chaque soir sous ma fenêtre ---> il s'agit d'une personne dont je n'ai pas envie de dire le nom (ou dont je ne sais pas le nom). C'est un homme ou une femme : _Bidule _a déjà un -e et on ne pourra pas rajouter une marque pour le féminiser.


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh, mais c'est parfait tout ça ! C'est beaucoup plus clair, maintenant.

Merci infiniment _Bezoard_.
Merci infiniment _Nanon_.

Juste un tout petit point qui reste:



Bezoard said:


> 2) Vous avez parfaitement compris .


Je suis ravie d'entendre ça. MERCI.
Mais, je doute l'exactitude de qqch dans mon contexte :
D'après le sens de 'Machin' et 'Bidule', et ce que vous avez toujours souligné, il s'agit d'une personne dont *[1]* je n'ai pas envie de dire le nom ou *[2] *dont je ne sais pas le nom. Tandis que dans mon contexte, comme j'ai écrit entre parenthèses, les deux collègues savent qu'il s'agit de Pierre, mais le collègue qui le cherche, _par rigolade entre ami_, l'appelle 'Bidule' !  Est-ce que ça peut être encore un autre emploi de _Bidule_ et _Machin_ ? Cette sorte d'usage (plaisanterie entre ami) peut-il passer au numéro *[1] *(dont on n'a pas envie de dire le nom) ?

Et pourriez-vous donner, s'il vous plaît, un autre contexte -qui sera très rassurant - pour «_Tu n'as pas vu Bidule ?» _?_ 

_
Merci beaucoup.


----------

